# OW OW OW OW not my size



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

57 Corsa in Domo Farm Frites Livery!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cor...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


OW OW OW OIW


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That scheme is the coolest, isn't it? Looks even better on the thin tubes than the SC. If mine wasn't already 7-11 I would think hard about a repaint.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup best paint job*

one of the best looking kits

and one of the greatest classics squads of all time

how I miss Domo FF

hey if one of these ever shows up in a 61 I better hear about it


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely one of the best Merckx paint schemes. My Corsa 01 has the same design but in different colors, red and black. I like the blue and black better, but I bought the only Corsa that I could find in my size at that time (when Merckx was stopping exports of steel frames).


----------

